# 40 grain nosler or 50 grain nosler



## brockel (Apr 30, 2010)

Do any of you have any experience with both of these bullets on coyotes with a .223? Which would be a more fur friendly bullet out of a .223? Do you have any other suggestions for a more fur friendly bullet?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I shoot a 50 grain VMAX which I think is similar to the Nosler. I have a Weatherby Vanguard. I am very new at reloading still, but I think that bullet size can be best determined if you know your twist ratio of our barrel. What are you shooting? There are some experienced reloaders here and if you have that info they can help you out.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Go with some 50 Nosler Ballistic Tips. They seem to have a better jacket than the vmax. I haven't had a problem with the 50"s killing coyotes.

xdeano


----------



## Gotfishwalker (Apr 9, 2010)

I have shot both of these out of my AR and both have shot real good groups. The 40gr is NOT as good in the wind, But I like the 40gr a little better than the 50gr for fur. The 40 is a little faster and tends to blow up inside a little better and not pass through. What are you shooting ??. AR or bolt ??. If your shooting an AR try Benchmark with 26grs. with the 40gr Nosler BT good group and the powder is easy to find.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I shoot 40 gr vmax i would almost guarantee no pass thru I shoot a howa 1500 with a 1in12 twist barrel so it tends to favor lighter bullets


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

wmmichael20

I have a Weatherby Vanguard and shoot 50 grain Vmax out of it. That gun is pretty much the same as the 1500. Have you tried 50 grain Vmax out of your 1500? If so, how did they compare to the 40 grainers?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never liked the .22 cal v-maxs for coyotes. They have a thinner jacket and base than the Noslers and you get more splash and IMO, not enough penetration.

Good for p-dogs, not so good for c-dogs.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

the 40 gr was the first vmax I tried befor them I tried 55 gr ptsp from remington an from winchester the remingtons grouped just under an inch and the winchester just over two inches I also got a deal on some of the umc 55 fmj and they accualy shot about 3/8 of an inch but those are worthless for hunting I just bought them for the brass for 3 dollars a box .The vmax i got a deal on those to so I gave them a try and got them for 15 dollars for 50 loaded rounds with brass cases they seem to group around 3/4 of an inch for 5 shots at a hundred. When I reload some of the fireformed brass I now have I will give the 50s a try along with some 62gr xbullets just for giggles


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

I would go with the 50 grain just because of the wind factor.


----------

